# Cut access hole above gas tank



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I have a 92' Ford Ranger XLT truck. If anyone is interested, I cut a hole in the bed of my pickup truck to make it easier to repair the fuel tank connection points.


I cut the hole with an angle grinder with 4.5 inch, 60 grit cutting wheel. You can see in the photo I used a small sheet of galvanized steel to cover the hole. I also used nylon push retainers in drilled holes to fasten the cover.


Then I added a few metal slats to strengthen it.



You would be surprised how tight those retainers fasten the cover. These have teeth that bite into the drilled hole edges. If I ever need to remove the cover, I just drill out the retainers or shear the heads off.


If anyone decides to do this, read up on your make/model. Make sure you don't cut into anything important under the box. And use safety equipment when using an angle grinder.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess that would have added to much to do it at the factory.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, That would be nice if these were built this way. I heard a few models did come with access panels. Maybe I'm wrong. That cover is thin. So it isn't something I would apply weight to directly. But with a bed liner over it, I'm not concerned.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Rangerxlt said:


> Yeah, That would be nice if these were built this way. I heard a few models did come with access panels. Maybe I'm wrong. That cover is thin. So it isn't something I would apply weight to directly. But with a bed liner over it, I'm not concerned.


I had a little Buick Skyhawk and removing the tank got old quick, I salvaged a piece of floor from the junk yard and cut a smaller hole out of the trunk and just screwed down a ready made patch. :wink2:


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

There is a Ford only junkyard in Phoenix. I thought about asking them if they would let me cut a piece out of a truck bed. I thought they would only sell the entire box. So they will let you cut a piece out of a pick-up box?


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Rangerxlt said:


> Yeah, That would be nice if these were built this way. I heard a few models did come with access panels. Maybe I'm wrong. That cover is thin. So it isn't something I would apply weight to directly. But with a bed liner over it, I'm not concerned.


Ayuh,...... Dependin' on the rust, that's probably easier than takin' the box off to get at the top of the tank,......

I just changed the back tank on my '97 f250 from below,....
Without the skid-plate package, it was fairly easy,.....
Once the brackets were off, I could reach the fuel line fittin's with my release tool,.....

I changed the forward tank on my ole '96 f250, that _Did_ have the skid-plates, 'n was plenty rusty(tank rusted out, 'n leaked),......
That job _Sucked_, 'n the skid-plates didn't go back on,.....

With a newer, unrusty truck, pullin' the bed ain't to bad, so long as ya got a way to lift it off,.....



Rangerxlt said:


> There is a Ford only junkyard in Phoenix. I thought about asking them if they would let me cut a piece out of a truck bed. I thought they would only sell the entire box. So they will let you cut a piece out of a pick-up box?


 Call 'em, 'n Ask,.....

If that yard says no,.... call other yards,..... somebody down there must have a smashed box, with a decent chunk of floor,.....

A perfect excuse to buy a battery angle grinder too,....


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Rangerxlt said:


> There is a Ford only junkyard in Phoenix. I thought about asking them if they would let me cut a piece out of a truck bed. I thought they would only sell the entire box. So they will let you cut a piece out of a pick-up box?


 I guess it depends on what's left of the car when you need a part. :wink2:
It was the same floor as a Vaga, not a big demand for trunk floors.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I should have checked with the Ford junk yard first. But I won't worry about it now. It's done.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Well, I have few observations.
1. Wouldn't it have been much easier to cut a small hole right above the fuel pump? And, then cover it with solid thick metal plug? Like they have for all kinds of water fixtures, cast iron?
2. There is reason truck bed is corrugated. Corrugations add to general sheet metal strength. Flat piece of metal will sag. those braces will do little, as they are flat also. Something like still angle pieces, run bed lengthwise, best - welded to the sheet - would have acted just like corrugations. With hole cut that large, entire truck bed integrity is in question, as it all holds together and holes weaken such structures. 

It's a large piece. I'd be very careful loading that bed with say gravel or even soil. 

3. Are cut edges rust proofed somehow? Rust will get them fast and furious. 



Please, don't take me wrong. Dropping tank is quite a job to fix rusted pump negative, so intention is understood. Yet, same time, it's a truck. Unless it's very light duty loads.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> 3. Are cut edges rust proofed somehow? Rust will get them fast and furious.


Ayuh,..... It appears to be a piece of galvanized stove pipe, laid flat,......

You can see the crimps on the right, 'n the seam lock at the top,....

'n I agree 'bout the strength factor,.....
A piece of 1/2" plywood would be much stronger,.....


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Rangerxlt said:


> I should have checked with the Ford junk yard first. But I won't worry about it now. It's done.


For a while when junk cars were worthless, we had one junk yard that was just shipping them out for recycle and his sign at the road said, take an engine leave an engine. You wouldn't believe what we took out of there. All was good until the city stopped that. The used parts people didn't like it.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Yes. It's galvanized stove pipe laid flat. I had a piece of plywood in place. But it started warping.


Cutting a small hole would not work. I need access to fuel filler neck and a vapor line also. The cover is quite a bit larger than the hole I cut.


I agree, it's not strong. But the bed liner is. 



I wanted to use a rigid metal plate. But these are overpriced. 



I should have checked with you guys first. If you have any ideas for strengthening what I already have in place, please feel free to make a suggestion. I'm not a trade professional like some of you are.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

I guess you can buy repair panels.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, Neal. I already checked all the websites for 'patch panels' These are quite expensive. And I could not find one for my make/model.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nealtw said:


> I guess that would have added to much to do it at the factory.


From the factory that would need to meet at least a dozen safety codes.:biggrin2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Good grief, if a heavy load is required in a Ranger put a 4'x4'? x 3/4" piece of plywood over the area.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

What about the wood warping? Would it pull away from the adhesive I would use?


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I reinforced that cover with thicker braces. I hardly ever haul anything heavy in my truck, If I ever do, I'll just put a piece of plywood over the bed liner like Senior suggested.


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

my question* how often do you need to do a fuel tank repair in order to necessitate doing this kinda work ?*

Had about 5 cars over the course of 30 years, never did a repair like this once.
did a fuel pump on a 80' Capri, but that was in-line, also one fuel line again under the tank.





Rangerxlt said:


> I have a 92' Ford Ranger XLT truck. If anyone is interested, I cut a hole in the bed of my pickup truck to make it easier to repair the fuel tank connection points.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I had to work in the upper fuel tank area several times in a year. Once to replace the fuel pump. And I had to revisit this area several times in March to troubleshoot an emissions test failure at the fuel pump connection points. I never could have continued to drive the vehicle while troubleshooting without cutting the hole.


A fuel pump will only last me about 5.5 years out here. with the brutal summer heat. To me it's worth cutting that access hole, to avoid ever having to lift up the box while dislodging a kinked wire bundle.


I admit my improvised cover was ill-conceived. But It will be easy to change out whenever I'm ready to.



I have no regrets with cutting the hole. I'm very glad I did it


----------



## ajaye (May 19, 2019)

I admit I don't know that much about a ranger, but you would have thought even for very occasional access, Ford would have designed it so that it could be maintained. 

From new Ford tech would need to do work in this area, would have thought they could without cutting it apart.

Anyway if it works , it works, seems like using a hammer to open an avacado, LOL take care



Rangerxlt said:


> I had to work in the upper fuel tank area several times in a year. Once to replace the fuel pump. And I had to revisit this area several times in March to troubleshoot an emissions test failure at the fuel pump connection points. I never could have continued to drive the vehicle while troubleshooting without cutting the hole.
> 
> 
> A fuel pump will only last me about 5.5 years out here. with the brutal summer heat. To me it's worth cutting that access hole, to avoid ever having to lift up the box while dislodging a kinked wire bundle.
> ...


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

ajaye said:


> I admit I don't know that much about a ranger, but you would have thought even for very occasional access, Ford would have designed it so that it could be maintained.
> 
> From new Ford tech would need to do work in this area, would have thought they could without cutting it apart.
> 
> Anyway if it works , it works, seems like using a hammer to open an avacado, LOL take care



The ranger is just like most other vehicles with an in tank fuel pump, the fuel tank is removable. Pretty universal that the manufacturer expects the fuel tank to be dropped to service the fuel pump. There are very few vehicles that have a factory access panel for the pump. 

I slid the bed back on the last ranger fuel pump I had to replace. I'd already had the bed off to replace the rusted leaf spring mounts a few months before. I knew the bolts would come right out. 

My F250 fuel pump failed with a full tank of fuel. Worst part of that job was siphoning some 35 gallons out so I could drop the tank. On an older vehicle, in rust country, dropping the tank can be a miserable job. I'd have no problem cutting an access hole in my own vehicle, assuming it was an older ride and nothing real valuable. I'd look for better than stove pipe to patch the hole though. Find a piece of steel, 1/8" plate would be perfect. Cheap and a lot more solid for the floor of a truck bed.


----------



## Rangerxlt (Nov 2, 2017)

I agree.The thin, rolled galvanized I used was a bad idea. I cheaped out because that diamond pattern steel floor plate was expensive at the fist hardware store I checked. But I found out later that Ace Hardware sells a 2 X 2 foot piece considerably cheaper. 



I don't mind leaving that cheesy cover on there for a couple years. But I'll probably pick up that steel floor plate soon to have on standby


I like Ajaye's line about 'using a hammer to open an avacado.'


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Rangerxlt said:


> I agree.The thin, rolled galvanized I used was a bad idea. I cheaped out because that diamond pattern steel floor plate was expensive at the fist hardware store I checked. But I found out later that Ace Hardware sells a 2 X 2 foot piece considerably cheaper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you didn't show us no one would ever know but the junk yard when it's done and we know they like them to be perfect. :vs_laugh:


----------

